# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Osterwochenende Fehmarn

## MoveToChile

Moin moin!
Find ich ne gute Idee mit diesem neuen Forumsbereich. Wir sind das Osterwochenende auf Fehmarn - Wulfen. 
Freuen uns ber Mitstreiter. 
Gru Jan

----------


## m47

Bin auch auf Fehmarn, vmtl. am Grnen Brink, ist ja Ost - Nordost gemeldet.

Man sieht sich (Weisser T3)

Michael

----------

